# Software de stock de componentes.



## algp (Abr 24, 2009)

Hola.

Alguien conoce algun software ( de preferencia gratuito ) que permita registrar un stock de componentes electronicos?

No tengo una tienda de electronica, ni tampoco muchos componentes, pero tampoco tengo espacio como para poner cada componente en una cajita con etiqueta y todo.

Entonces me gustaria llevar un registro en el ordenador en lugar de tener que sacar todo y revisar que cosa hay y que cosa no hay al momento de buscar que componentes me faltan para hacer algun circuito.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 24, 2009)

Mmm interesante la idea, todos de a poco vamos acumulando componentes y cuesta organizarse a veces, me voy a poner a buscar.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 24, 2009)

algp dijo:
			
		

> Alguien conoce algun software ( de preferencia gratuito ) que permita registrar un stock de componentes electronicos?



Fijate si este te sirve. Es gratis y no lo probé, pero la página de la que viene es casi una garantía de que es bueno.
Si querés, paseá un poco por ahí que hay mucha información muy buena.

Saludos


----------



## algp (Abr 24, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Fijate si este te sirve. Es gratis y no lo probé, pero la página de la que viene es casi una garantía de que es bueno.
> Si querés, paseá un poco por ahí que hay mucha información muy buena.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas Gracias por la información. La pagina se ve interesante, pero lamentablemente el software es muy reducido y en realidad no es gratuito. Es extraño, pues en algunas partes pone que es gratuito, pero luego en el software hay funciones que no se pueden usar y que dice "Solo en la version registrada".

Gracias de todas maneras, veremos si alguien encuentra algo mejor por algun lado.
Yo hace un tiempo busque y no encontre nada.

Suerte


----------

